# Knoxville, TN - The Opening of Thraxus Vastus (PFRPG)



## Saint_Meerkat (Oct 9, 2009)

_Starting Wednesday, October 14, 2009
_
*The Opening of Thraxus Vastus*

The Lord Emperor of Aradia has put out the call for stalwart adventurers to explore, map, and catalog the flora and fauna of the vast uninhabited continent of Thraxus Vastus. Masters of the arcane arts, healers, swordsmen, and those skilled in the ways of the land and of animals are needed to help prepare Thraxus Vastus for colonization.

It is the will of The Chosen of Leastra, Thrax VIII (bless his name and extend his reign), that this newly discovered massive land, rich in resources and varied in terrain, provided to him by divine providence for the enrichment and expansion of the Aradian empire, be colonized and added to his glorious realm.

If you would have your name remembered for all posterity among the honored heroes, to serve your emperor, to be richly compensated, and to be awarded an estate at a location of your choosing in the new world, report to the Minister of Manifest Destiny this Wednesday at 6PM at Organized Play in downtown Knoxville.

This campaign will use the Pathfinder Core Rules, begin at first level, with maximum hit points, 150 gold, and first set of clothing free. Rich character backgrounds are encouraged but not required, and will be rewarded with a masterwork weapon of your choosing.

All you need is a pencil. On second thought, we can even provide one of those for you.

Character Creation begins at 6PM, October 14th. Bring any 3.5 sources you'd like to request to use in addition to the Pathfinder Core Rules.

Organized Play is a full service FLGS located at 221 Cumberland Ave, Knoxville, TN 37902. For more information, contact the owner at (865) 521-0690, or owner@organizedplay.org.


----------

